# Tying Skiff off at the Dock for Overnight Storage



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

I wanted to get you guys opinions on how I should tie off for overnight docking. We have been going to this place by Boca Grande for a while and leaving the skiff in the water over night. A couple years ago the bow was under the dock, no biggie as this area has fairly small tides and I was able to step on the bow and move it out with no issues. 

I think I figured it out last year but wanted to get you guys opinion as this year I am going back with a new skiff and would rather not have a repeat incident of 2018. I have attached a couple of drawings. A couple of issues.

1. You have to park bow in. 
2. I do not think I could snug it up against the right piling and short dock like you would a parallel dock.
3. Tides are pretty small, the max swing for the week I am there is 2.2 feet.

How would you guys tie off based on the layout of the pics below? I have plenty of lines and actually have a couple of bungee style ropes also.

Last year I ran lines 2, 3, 4, 5. Lines 4 and 5 were crossed to the opposing stern eyes.


----------



## Seawoods (Feb 4, 2019)

Here is what I have done in this situation. Tie your line 1 to the #5 piling.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Tie 4 and 5 in an X pattern so the stern is fairly parrallel to the pilings. Then tie bow. That will give you slack for the tide but not enough to slide under the dock.


----------



## NealXB2003 (Jun 8, 2020)

How deep is the water? In shallow slips, I just drop my shallow water anchors where I want the boat. One bow and one stern.


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

NealXB2003 said:


> How deep is the water? In shallow slips, I just drop my shallow water anchors where I want the boat. One bow and one stern.


I did that last year but I do not have a power pole on this skiff. I have a stick it pin but it will be to deep for that.


----------



## BobGee (Apr 10, 2019)

I think the key is the #4 piling. That needs to have just enough slack to account for the tide plus a small amount. Lines 3 and 5 should be similar lengths. The other lines aren’t helping much.


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

When hitching points are available I alway do an x pattern on both sides. Stern to bow & bow to stern. Creates enough slack for tide swings yet prevents the boat from getting near pilings or other structure. Simple, yet effective.


----------



## 994 (Apr 14, 2008)

DuckNut said:


> Tie 4 and 5 in an X pattern so the stern is fairly parrallel to the pilings. Then tie bow. That will give you slack for the tide but not enough to slide under the dock.


This is the proper way to tie given the illustration. Fenders can also prevent your bow or stern from slipping under as well.


----------

